# 'Bolt' On Flamers of Tzeentch?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm currently using this unit in my 1000pts Daemon Army.

*3 Flamers of Tzeentch - 105pts*

I was just wondering if it is ever worth adding Bolt of Tzeentch to take advantage of their BS 4?

At 1500pts I'll be using:
*
5 Flamers of Tzeentch, Bolt of Tzeentch - 205pts*

I definately think its worthwhile in the second unit as its got plenty of firepower and its nice to have another shooty unit in my Daemon Army.

Finally at 1500pts there is always more mech to deal with.


So what do you guys think, do you ever use Bolt of Tzeentch on Flamers, or do you just leave them bare?


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

If you can take the ability that lets your target a separate thing than yes. Otherwise your giving a suicide unit an ability that if you use kills the use of the unit to begin with....which is suicide flaming high save units and then taking up a high % of your opponents fire power.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never and probably will never take bolt on flamer units. I always run them in units of 3 and bomb the biggest threat on the table, and expect no 2nd round of shooting.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Flamers don't need that perk they are best applied when you take a a few icons and get those icons up close and then drop the flamers in. They are the one unit that trully benifits from DS, but if you can't make a drop near an icon they work well being drop at a decent distance to keep them safe from some range weaponry of you opponent. Since they move as jump infantry they are very able to get in quick, but you more than likely are only going to take out one unit with them. Bolt is not a bad perk for them but it is also not the greatest erk and is quite pt costly.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the others. Leave the bolts on your Horror units where it is a fraction of the points cost that it takes to equip your Flamers with it. As the others have said the Flamers are there to drop in and drop as many flamer templates as they can befor they get shredded in subsequent rounds of shooting. Taking the time to target a vehicle or something with a unit designed to kill infantry is really just flushing the points down the drain.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Flamers tend to work even better in larger groups, if you run them in threes you can manage to get all three to fire at once rather than missing shots because of the bunching rule on DS. One place that Bolt is well placed is on a DP. You can field a cheap DP by basically making him a slow lumbereing turret. Just give the DP enough to keep him alive and you have one of the shooters on the board with a hell of a weapon in his arsenal


----------

